# HELP! Same Black Molly....



## Fish chick (Feb 18, 2012)

....acting up again. She likes to lie on the bottom of the tank, but when I come up to the tank, she perks up and comes to the front of the glass. I thought something in the main tank was bugging her, so I moved her to a different tank. Still, she does it. She also didn't eat the bloodworms I gave her. The lights are down in my aquarium so could that be it? I'm freaking out here because my GloFish kind of did the same thing. I'm really scared she'll die, too. HELP!!!


----------



## Fish chick (Feb 18, 2012)

HELP! HER LEFT EYE HAS SOME SORT OF WHITE SUBSTANCE ON IT!!!!!! HELP! I REALLY DON'T WANT HER TO DIE! I need some sort of treatment! I need help! Please! Someone!


----------

